# Realistic Wildlife Designs



## kayy (Jun 7, 2010)

I am looking for realistic wildlife designs (deer, bear, fish hog etc) Must be stock designs -- I have tried a few from Dakota, but was hoping to find more--Any suggestions???

Thanx-
K


----------



## draig (Jul 29, 2007)

Take a look at Embroidery Library (Embroidery Library - Home Page) they do some realistic animals.

draig


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Balboa Threadworks has some fabulous designs. It is a pleasure just watching them sew out.


----------



## wildkatz (Sep 21, 2009)

I have used some from embroiderydesigns.com also.


----------



## nappen (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks to all, my wife was looking for some designs and this helps


----------



## tikino (May 19, 2010)

The Balboa designs are more like fine art if you are looking for that type or realism.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

I purchase some of my designs from Morango ,,

Product Page

Very lovely technique


----------



## VenomStitch (Mar 22, 2011)

I also stitch alot of Balboa Designs. Its truley artwork at its finest.


----------



## Neily_uk (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi Guys, 

I have never purchased any pre-made designs before but would like to try putting some fish designs onto baseball caps, with this in mind are the designs from embroidery library suitable to stich straight onto caps or do they need to be modified for caps?

Thanks
Neil


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

The Photo Wizard said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have never purchased any pre-made designs before but would like to try putting some fish designs onto baseball caps, with this in mind are the designs from embroidery library suitable to stich straight onto caps or do they need to be modified for caps?
> 
> ...


Depends on the design. Some will probably work, other might not.


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 24, 2006)

Surprisingly enough I have used the Dakota bass designs with excellent results on woven tournament fishing shirts and denim. I have also used Balboa's designs and have never been disappointed.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

The Photo Wizard said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have never purchased any pre-made designs before but would like to try putting some fish designs onto baseball caps, with this in mind are the designs from embroidery library suitable to stich straight onto caps or do they need to be modified for caps?
> 
> ...



here's a nice fish design punched for caps.


----------



## Neily_uk (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for this, look forward to trying it out


----------



## Sabarrian (May 26, 2013)

Bfc-creations.com has some nice designs. They stitch out very very well.


----------



## l00katme (Oct 1, 2012)

Take a look at Embroidery designs store.They introduce some wildlife designs


----------

